# ما هو عمل الترانزستور . ارجو المساعده ان امكن



## ابراهيم ك (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن عمل الترانزستور شرحها بالتفصيل مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير.......


----------



## electrichuman (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي حاول في قسم الالكترونيات


----------



## yasser512 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*الترانزستور*

oتركيب الترانزستور 

oاستخدامات الترانزستور 

oتصنيف الترانزستورات تبعا للاستعمال 

oانحياز الترانزستورات 

oنظرية عمل الترانزستورات 
أولا : نظرية عمل الترانزستور N P N 
ثانيا : نظرية عمل الترانزستور P N P 

oمنحنيات الخواص الداخلية 

طرق توصيل الترانزستور 
oطريقة القاعدة المشتركة 
oطريقة المشع المشترك 
oطريقة المجمع المشترك


----------



## ابراهيم ك (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

بارك الله بيك اخ yasser و اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كرم الدين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عرااااقية (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الترانزستور باللغة الانكليزية: Transistor وهي اختصار لكلمتي Transfer Resistor وتعني مقاومة النقل) أحد أهم مكونات الأدوات الإلكترونية الحديثة مثل الحاسوب
*كيفية عمله*

*الترانزستور الوصلي ثنائي القطب، أو الترانزستور ثنائي القطب، الذي يتكون من طبقة رقيقة جدًا من نوع من أشباه الموصلات، محشوة بين طبقتين سميكتين من النوع المقابل. فإذا كانت الطبقة الوسطى، على سبيل المثال، من النوع س، تكون الطبقتان الخارجيتان من النوع م. وتسمى المنطقة الوسطى القاعدة، والمنطقتان الخارجيتان الباعث والمجمِّع.
وللترانزستور ثنائي القطب وصلتا م س وثلاثة أطراف. ويربط طرفان من هذه الأطراف، في العادة، الباعث والمجمِّع إلى دائرة خرجية، بينما يصل الطرف الثالث القاعدة بدائرة دخلية. ولك الدائرة الخرجية، ولكن رفع الفولتية المطبقة على القاعدة قليلاً يؤدي إلى دخول عدد كبير من الإلكترونات إلى القاعدة عبر الوصلة المنحازة أماميًا، ويتفاوت هذا العدد حسب قوة الفولتية. ولأن منطقة القاعدة رقيقة جدًا، يستطيع مصدر الفولتية في الدائرة الخرجية جذب الإلكترونات عبر الوصلة المنحازة عكسيًا. ونتيجة لذلك يسري تيار قوي عبر الترانزستور، وعبر الدائرة الخرجية. وبهذه الطريقة يمكن التحكم في سريان تيار قوي عبر الدائرة الخرجية، بتزويد القاعدة بإشارة صغيرة.
يمكن استخدام الترانزستور كمفتاح أو كمكبر للجهد أو التيار أو كلاهم
<H2>انواع الترانزيستور*

*والترانزيستور نوع FET و BJT.

أحدث اختراعها ثورة كبيرة في صناعة الحاسوب أدت إلى تقليل حجمه بدرجة كبيرة جدا وزيادة سرعته مقارنة بالجيل الأول من الحواسيب الذى كان يستخدم الصمامات او الانابيب المفرغة كعناصر للبناء و والمكثفات والمقاومات حيث وصل وزن الجيل الأول من الحواسيب إلى ما يزيد عن 30 طن في حين أن الجيل الثاني منه والذي استخدام الترانزستور فيه كعناصر بناء وصل حجمه إلى أقل من نصف كمبيوتر الجيل الأول بالإضافة إلى انخفاض درجة الحرارة الصادرة عنه مقارنة بنظيره من الجيل الأول.
يصنع الترانزستور من اشباه الموصلات مثل الجاليوم والجرمانيوم والكوارتز. ويتكون الترانزسستور من قاعدة (Base) ويرمز لها بالرمز B ومشع (Emitter) ويرمز له بالرمز E والمجمع (Collector) ويرمز له بالرمز C ، والترانزستورات العادية يوجد منها نوعان هما: npnوpnpوالفرق بينهم الاول يكون خرجة عن الالكترونيات والاخر خرجة عن طريق الاماكن الفرغة
طريقة فحص الترانزستورات: للترانزستور ثلاثة أطراف كما هو معلوم يرمز لها ب C،B،E كما في هو مبين في الأعلى، والترانزستور ال npn أو ال pnp هو عبارة عن ثنائيين معاً وعند الفحص يجب إجاء ستة فحوص للتأكد من سلامة الترانزستور؛ أولها وثانيها: نضع مؤشر ساعة الفحص على الأوم ميتر ثم نضع سلك الساعة الموجب على الطرف الموجب لأحد الثنائيين (Base)والسلك السالب للساعة مع أحد طرفي الثنائيين (C) ويجب أن يعطينا مقاومة صغيرة، وهذا يسمى الفحص الأمامي، والفحص الخلفي يكون بنفس الطريقة على نفس طرفي الترانزستور ولكن بقلب أسلاك الساعة الموجب على السالب للترانزستور والسالب على الموجب فيعطينا مقاومة كبيرة.
ثالثها ورابعها: فحص الطرف (B) مع الطرف الآخر (E) بنفس الآلية السابقة فحصاً أمامياً وآخر خلفياً وبنفس المحترزات السابقة.
خامسها وسادسها: فحص طرفي الترانزستور من طرفيه (C) و (E) فحصاً أماميا ثم قلب أسلاك الساعة على نفس الطرفين ليصبح فحصاً خلفياً وليعطينا مقاومة كبيرة جداً في كلا الفحصين.
<H2>الخصائص الفزيائية*

*الترانزستر عبارة عن PNP OR NPN و رمز البي أو الآن هو يدل على نوع التطعيم للمادة شبه الموصلة. لنفرض أن ال بي جي تي الذي سوف نحلل عملية عمله هو أن بي أن. نتيجة أن الباعث به شحنات زائده سالبة (الكترونات ) و القاعدة تحوى القليل منها ينشا تيار يسمي diffusiom current و هذا التيار يكون اتجاه من القاعدة للباعث لانه عكس حركة الالكترونات التى هي من السالب للموجب. و كذا ينشا تيار من نفس النوع و لكن بسبب وجود اغلبيية موجبة في القاعدة عن التي في الباعث و من ثم ينشأ تيار من القاعدة للباعث (اتجاه الشحنات الموجبة هو اتجاه التيار). اذن التيار الكلى هو مجموع التياريين سالفي الذكر. حسنا الآن نعود إلى التيار الناشئ من الأغلبية السالبة في المشع إلى اين تذهب تلك الاكترونات الاجابة انها تواصل طريقهانحو القاعدة و المجمع. و نظرا لوجود بعض الفجوات الموجبة انها سوف يحدث لقليل من الالكترونات الحرة اتحاد مع الفجوات electron hole recombination و قلنا لقليل من الالكترونات و ليس كلها لأن التطعيم الذى تم عمله للقاعدة ليس كثيف not heavily dopent, و الذي لا يتحد يصل إلى المجمع ثم إلى الدائرة الخارجية. و هنا يجب أن نذكر أن التطعيم للباعث يجب أن يكون كثيف أما للقاعدة يكون التطعيم اقل من الباعث. و المجمع ليس بالضروة أن يكون مطعم.
هنا نستنتج أن زيادة تطعيم القاعدة تؤدي إلى زياة الفجوات و من ثم الفقد في الالكترونات التى يمكن العبور إلى المجمع و من ثم الدائرة الخارجية.


*

</H2></H2>


----------



## ابوزيد الفهداوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ياعراقيه عل هذا التوضيح الوافي لكي كل التقدير


----------



## ابراهيم ك (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

جزيل الشكر و التقدير يا عراقيه على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## علي إ عواد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمو كتير


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياعراقية 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. إبراهيم المحيسن (11 ديسمبر 2007)

yasser512 و عرااااقية
جزاكما الله خيرا وجعل ماتقدمون في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## shatha (18 ديسمبر 2007)

في كتاب اسمه مايكرو الكترونيكس الطبعة الثالثة للمؤلف دونالد أ. نيمين فيه كل ما يتعلق بالترانزيستورز و الامبليفايرز


----------



## المعيدي (14 مارس 2009)

*طريقة عمل الترنسزتور بشكل مبسط*

:81:الاخ العزيز ابراهيم ارجو ان تقبل مروري واليك شرح بالتفصيل الممل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​
يعتبر الترانزستور من أهم القطع الإليكترونية حيث أنه يدخل في تركيب معظم الدوائر المتقدمة. وقد تم تطويره لأول مره في معامل بل سنة 1948​. 







والتركيب الداخلى على شكل:









المشع المشترك Common Emitter:




توصل اشارة الدخل بين القاعدة والمشع Emitter and Base ، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المجمع والمشع Base and Emitter ويلاحظ أن طرف المشع Emitter مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالمشع المشترك Common Emitter.









بعض الحقائق عن الترانزستور :

* طبقة القاعدة Base في الترانزستور تكون رقيقة جدا يليها المشع Em itter أكبرهم المجمع Collector .
الشكل يبين اتجاهات التيار (الفجوات) في الترنزستور NPN

*يكون المشع Emitter مشبعا بحاملات الشحنة بحيث يمكنة امداد عدداََ هائلا منها أما القاعدة Base فتكون خفيفة التشبع وتعمل على امرار غالبية الشحنات القادمة من المشع Emitter الى المجمع Collector ويكون المجمع متوسط التشبع .

* وصلة المشع مع القاعدة Emitter-Base تكون أمامية Forward دائما أما وصلة المجمع مع القاعدة Collector-Base فتكون عكسية R everse .

* يتميز المشع Emitter عن بقية أطراف الترانزستور بوجود سهم علية ، يشير السهم الى اتجاه التيار ( الفجوات ) ، ففي نوع PNP نجد أن التيار (الفجوات ) يتدفق خارجاََ من المشع Emitter أما في النوع NPN نجد أن التيار يتجه داخلا الى المشع Emitter .

## هناك مساران للتيار في دوائر الترانزستور :

* المسار الأول : المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter. 

فإاذا سلط فرق جهد بين مجمع Collector ومشع Emitter ترانزستور من النوع PNP بحيث يكون المجمع Collector موجبا بالنسبة للمشع Emitter وتركت دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter مفتوحة فسوف لا يمر تيار لا في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter ولا في دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter .

* المسار الثاني : القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter.

إذا سلط جهد انحياز أمامي على دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter قيمتة (0,7) فولت فان عدد من الالكترونات تترك المشع Emitter بسبب جهد الانحياز الأمامى بين القاعدة Base والمشع Emitter متجهة نحو القاعدة Base .

وحيث أن القاعدة Base غير مشبعة بالشحنات ورقيقة جدا (1000 1 من المللى متر ) ، لذلك فان عدد الالكترونات التي تتحد بالفجوات فى القاعدة Base يكون قليلا جدا لا يتعدى 1 % من الكترونات المشع Emitter التى تتجه نحو القاعدة Base.


يقوم الجهد الموجب للمجمع Collector بجذب هذه الالكترونات نحوه لتكون r التيار المار في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter.

## مما سبق نستنتج أن :

** يكون الترانزستور فى حالة قطع اذا كان جهد القاعدة – المشع أقل من 0.7 فولت فى حالة ترانزستورات السيليكون ، 0.3 فولت في حالة ترانزستورات الجرمانيوم .

** فى الوقت الذى يكون فيه جهد القاعدة –المشع يساوى من 0.7 فولت فى ترانزستورات السيليكون يتزايد تيار المجمع بتزايد تيار القاعدة .

** تيار القاعدة أصغر بكثير من تيار المجمع ولكنه يتحكم فيه ، أى أن النقص القليل فى تيار القاعدة يناظره نقص كبير فى تيار المجمع والزيادة القليلة فى تيار القاعدة يناظرها زيادة كبيرة فى تيار المجمع .

ولهذا تدخل الاشارة صغيرة الى دائرة القاعدة – المشع وتخرج كبيرة من دائرة المجمع – المشع .​ 
 وللامانه ان بعض الشروحات منقوله 


 ولا لا لا للاحتكار
​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]







  اخوك المعيدي 
 من العراق الجريح​[/FONT]


----------



## nadom69 (27 مارس 2010)

يسلموا على هذا الملف الجميل والجهد الاجمل اخوك العراقي


----------



## power_mms (27 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الكرام هذه الموقع به كتاب لشرح 200 دائرة لستخدام الترانزستور ارجو من الله ان يكون فيه فائده للمسلمين جميعا
http://talkingelectronics.com/


----------



## smail1 (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناطق العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلمي يا عرااااقية


----------



## salam 68 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء واطلب منكم المساعدة في كيفية برمجة المايكرو كونترولر 89c51
مع سيركت دايكرام ان وجد لاستعماله في اضوية المرور لاربع تقاطعات مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------

